# Maingano and Firemouth Cichlid problem



## JoeLasDome (Apr 2, 2017)

I have recently started a tank of Cichlids about a month ago I have 2 Mainganos, 1 Firemouth, 3 Red Zebras, 2 Jewels, 2 Kenyis, 2 blood red parrots and a Cobalt Blue Zebra. I used to have 2 Firemouths, but one was almost immediately picked on by the 2 Mainganos. It did not seem so bad at first, but after about the 4th day I came downstairs to see the Firemouth in bad shape. I got a breeders net, but it was too late, it died the next day. Now, about a month later, I see that the other Firemouth has frayed fins all over from getting nipped. Should I keep him in the breeders net? Put the 2 Mainganos in the breeders net? Or just hope it plays out well?

Also, with his fins already being frayed does that pretty much spell the end for him if I want him to stay in this tank? Thanks and I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? Even without the firemouths I think you will have issues. Malawi are ideally kept as singles (all one gender in a tank with no look-alikes) or groups with 1m:4f or even 1m:7f in each group.

I have never tried the mix, and I don't keep New World Cichlids like the Firemouth, but it sounds like a poor fit. They are described as relatively peaceful and to be stocked with less aggressive, calmer companions. This description does not fit maingano, zebras red or blue, or kenyi.

FWIW I would rehome the firemouths, and then depending on the dimensions...make other adjustments in your stock as well.


----------



## JoeLasDome (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. What other adjustments would you make and I got the tank for free, but I believe its a 50 gallon feeder tank.


----------



## JoeLasDome (Apr 2, 2017)

Also, I 2 other tanks. One has 3 Koi Angels, a clown loach, 2 panda cory catfish, 4 Rhomb Barbs, 2 rams, a Leopard Bush Fish and a common pleco. Would the Firemouth be too aggressive to introduce to this tank?
The other is a bigger tank with 3 tiger barbs, 3 panda barbs, 3 giant danios, a common pleco, 3 Denison barbs, 2 Geophagus, 2 Queen Dario loaches, 3 black spot barbs, a julii cory catfish, and two blue Gouramis. Same question would he be too aggressive to put in this tank?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Provide dimensions for all 3 tanks.


----------



## JoeLasDome (Apr 2, 2017)

The tank with the Koi Angels is a 35 gallon Hexgaon

The tank with the tiger, panda, and Denison barbs is a 55 gallon regular.

And the cichlid tank is a 40 gallon feeder tank


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

40 gallon BREEDER tank(36x18")?

You have a mix that is unlikely to work long term, regardless of where the firemouth is? If you have those mbuna in a 3' tank, your likely issues will occur soon.

You could try the FM in the 55 as long as it's still a youngster. Watch for signs of aggression.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

JoeLasDome said:


> The tank with the Koi Angels is a 35 gallon Hexgaon
> 
> The tank with the tiger, panda, and Denison barbs is a 55 gallon regular.
> 
> And the cichlid tank is a 40 gallon feeder tank


You've provided volume. You are being asked for dimensions. Length x Width x Height.


----------



## JoeLasDome (Apr 2, 2017)

O I thought that all tanks, if they were described by their type such as breeder or hexagon had the same dimensions. My bad. 
So, L x W x H

The 35 gallon hex is about 23 x 20 x 25

A 55 gallon regular is 48 x 13 x 21

and a 40 gallon breeder is 36 x 18 x 17

Those are all rounded up or down to the nearest inch.


----------



## JoeLasDome (Apr 2, 2017)

Also, if anyone has any advice for the Firemouth could they please give it to me ASAP. I dont want to be rude, I just want to prevent him from dying if I can. So If anyone knows that he would fit in either of my other tanks, or if I should put him in the breeders net right away, please please please let me know.


----------



## JoeLasDome (Apr 2, 2017)

i am also very angry right now, because I forgot to mention I had 3 electric yellow cichlids as well. While the red zebras and the electric yellows are all less than 3 inches, I now realize, from what you guys are saying, that the guy at the store oversold me to make money. Am I being paranoid or is this true? And if is true, how long do I have before I would have to upgrade to a bigger tank. Any advice about the Firemouth and whether or not he can be moved to one of my other tanks, along with the size of the cichlid tank would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A singular firemouth might do fine in the 55 gallon. I wouldn't want two, in case they spawned and would likely be too aggressive. What type of Geophagus?

Really though, the 40 gallon breeder is pretty much unsuitable for all of the fish in it, at least the way you are keeping them. It's suitable as a breeding tank... with one species, 3-4 males, and 8-10 females... of many of your fish... yellows, red zebras, maingano, cobalts could be bred like that... but not in mixed groups like you've got. Parrots need a much bigger tank.... Jewels if they bred, would try and take the whole tank as their territory, and while a singular Jewel can be kept at times with Malawians, a pair isn't the best idea in most circumstances, unless your tank is 6ft long or bigger.


----------



## JoeLasDome (Apr 2, 2017)

So I moved the Firemouth to the 55 gallon tank. Only been 12 hours, but so far so good. I am however nervous because he is hanging around both Geophagus, which (to answer the other question) are either Geophagus argyrostictus or Geophagus megasema.

How can I safely keep cichlids in this tank? Assuming I can get rid of some, What combination would allow me to keep as many as possible?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you will have to buy a tank for the Malawi...is that an option?

I'd do the yellow labs and one jewel in the 36x18 tank.

I'd do the maingano 1m:7f, red zebras 1m:4f, blue zebras 1m:4f and the other jewel in the new tank, a 75G would be ideal. Normally I would not stock red and blue zebras in one tank, but if you want to give it a try, as long as you can rehome if necessary. Add a group of 5 Synodontis multipunctatus for fry patrol. Or if you want to bite the bullet I would swap out the blue zebras for acei as long as you get the 75G tank.

That means rehoming the parrots and the kenyi.


----------



## JoeLasDome (Apr 2, 2017)

So the 36x18 you would only put those 4 fish (3 yellow labs and 1 jewel) and the new 75 gallon you would put the other 24 fish you mentioned (1 male and 7 female Mainganos, 1 male and 4 female Red Zebras, 1 male and 4 female Blue Zebras, the other Jewel, and 5 Synodontis)? Im really sorry for being annoying, I just want to get it right. This 36x18 is a tank that is less than a month old, so don't I still have time to introduce more fish to this tank on top of the yellow labs and the jewel or is is too late?


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

You can always introduce new fish to a tank. The issue is mostly with the length of the tank and the aggressive nature of cichlids. When they get mad, they chase eachother for about 3-4 ft then will often times give up. In a 3 ft tank that means the cichlids will chase in circles for hours until one gets worn out. To avoid this, you need to get the cichlids that are less aggressive than others hence why DJ suggested you put only the yellow labs in there with one jewel. You might be able to argue that you could put more yellow labs in the tank than those 3 in my opinion. She is suggesting you get a tank that is 4 ft for the more aggressive species.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Correct, a 36" tank is not a good choice if you want lots of fish or lots of choices. Unless you are going for a bare breeding tank and stock one species.

It's not about gallons. I have four 33G tanks but they are 48" long so I can stock most species that mature <= 6".


----------

